# The anniversary sale bag



## gabz

https://www.nordstrom.com/s/coach-pebbled-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882539?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FWomen&color=001
		


Is it me or is this basically a cassie? Is there a difference i am missing?


----------



## Teagaggle

gabz said:


> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/coach-pebbled-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882539?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Preview%2FWomen&color=001
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me or is this basically a cassie? Is there a difference i am missing?


Nope, Cassie. Other than the black, I believe the other colors (red & chalk colorblock) are firsts in the US. I was hoping for something better from this sale but oh well!


----------



## ktd22

Teagaggle said:


> Nope, Cassie. Other than the black, I believe the other colors (red & chalk colorblock) are firsts in the US. I was hoping for something better from this sale but oh well!


I want this black cassie so badly! i hope i can catch one, im not a nordstrom card holder


----------



## Teagaggle

They had plenty at my local store. It seems the orange/red & the chalk multi were going faster. Good luck!


----------



## Naminé

The black is gone from the website. As is the chalk. Just taupe/sig and full orange leather. I am also getting worried I won't snag one in time. All the dumb influencers are hoarding all the stuff!


----------



## Lapis

Teagaggle said:


> They had plenty at my local store. It seems the orange/red & the chalk multi were going faster. Good luck!



That's actually good to know, I may call my "local" store since they are an hour away.


----------



## Roro

ktd22 said:


> I want this black cassie so badly! i hope i can catch one, im not a nordstrom card holder





Teagaggle said:


> They had plenty at my local store. It seems the orange/red & the chalk multi were going faster. Good luck!





Naminé said:


> The black is gone from the website. As is the chalk. Just taupe/sig and full orange leather. I am also getting worried I won't snag one in time. All the dumb influencers are hoarding all the stuff!





Lapis said:


> That's actually good to know, I may call my "local" store since they are an hour away.



You can call customer service and they will check store inventory.  If a store has what you want in stock, it's my experience that customer service will provide a phone number, but you call the store and make the purchase.  All shipping is free.  I have ordered things from all over the country this way.


----------



## Kiradris

I got the chalk color block, the photos on the website (even though they are good), really don't do the bag justice.  It is stunning imo, and very classy looking.  I'm so happy I was able to grab one.

My store as of yesterday had three red on the shelf (even though the website had it as sold out), and a bunch of the signature.  I really wish they had made that signature bag just completely tan, I think the "C's" make it look like an outlet bag.


----------



## Want Problem

Kiradris said:


> I got the chalk color block, the photos on the website (even though they are good), really don't do the bag justice.  It is stunning imo, and very classy looking.  I'm so happy I was able to grab one.
> 
> My store as of yesterday had three red on the shelf (even though the website had it as sold out), and a bunch of the signature.  I really wish they had made that signature bag just completely tan, I think the "C's" make it look like an outlet bag.


You know i think the bags we buy online are coming from the store. There is a delay from the time you order to when they pull the bag from their own inventory so if you go to the store the store will likely sell you one they have vs fulfilling an online order.  Both Red and Chalk were sold out on line all day.  Maybe one popped up last night but nothing during the day.  Black sold out first, then red then chalk.  I will get mine today showing on truck for delivery


----------



## paula3boys

Roro said:


> You can call customer service and they will check store inventory.  If a store has what you want in stock, it's my experience that customer service will provide a phone number, but you call the store and make the purchase.  All shipping is free.  I have ordered things from all over the country this way.


They usually tell their employees not to check inventory during anniversary sale as their calls are already at such a high volume and the stock changes so  rapidly. It is best to check online early in the morning as that is when stock updates/is most accurate.


----------



## gabz

We arent getting the bag in canada


----------



## gabz

Can someone pls confirm the usd price for this item? My try to find a way to ship an order to the US if it comes back


----------



## Teagaggle

gabz said:


> Can someone pls confirm the usd price for this item? My try to find a way to ship an order to the US if it comes back


The anniversary sale price was $199.00


----------



## gabz

Thanks i think that comes out to maybe $300 cdn still a grt deal


----------



## Naminé

All the bags are sold out online. Irritating. Oh well.


----------



## gabz

Hoping they come back


----------



## mel823

I noticed earlier the bags were sold out as well. I hope Nordstrom was smart enough to reserve a certain amount for Early Access and didn't put the entire stock out. I know the negative reviews are going to start pouring in.


----------



## Naminé

mel823 said:


> I noticed earlier the bags were sold out as well. I hope Nordstrom was smart enough to reserve a certain amount for Early Access and didn't put the entire stock out. I know the negative reviews are going to start pouring in.


There is already one negative review about the stock in the orange Cassie listing. And a ton of complaints on social media.

Oh well, I was done with Nordstrom awhile back but this is the final straw for me.


----------



## PurseUOut

mel823 said:


> I noticed earlier the bags were sold out as well. I hope Nordstrom was smart enough to reserve a certain amount for Early Access and didn't put the entire stock out. I know the negative reviews are going to start pouring in.



In the past they would reserve a certain amount for each loyalty tier only to release the final inventory when the sale opened to the public. This is the first year I’ve seen so many “regular” items sell out during early access. Usually it was only the very limited high-end designer exclusives that would be gone by now. But the Cassie is a very popular bag enjoyed by both luxury and contemporary wearers so that could be it too.


----------



## Kiradris

The Coach bag was really the only amazing deal/hot ticket item in the handbag category for this sale.  Mostly everything else was made-for-outlet styles that were majority fake leather (there was an interesting discussion on the master thread about how one bag was advertised as being a leather bag, but only the strap was actual leather), and extremely overpriced.  It doesn't shock me that it sold out so fast, but it's really lousy of Nordstrom to not hold back some stock for other tiers.  I'm also wondering how many resellers bought multiples knowing that the Cassie style sells well on the second hand market.


----------



## paula3boys

They don't "hold back" stock for different tiers and/or public access. They haven't done that at least in the last 10 years (I am not sure what they did prior to that). When they restock it is only because of returns.


----------



## Want Problem

I am going to try anyway first thing in the morning.  I was a bit surprised probably the nicest looking one is the chalk with the contrast burgandy and the tan/taupe.  I got the red orange and it is adorable an a great pop of color. I am a color bag person and my husband loved the color so he said keep it. It did not come with the coach tag which is really annoying so i either have to keep it or the guy told me to order the chaise in the same color and swap the tags. Seriously.  I have it sitting out so i am going to look at it for a few weeks and figure out if i will keep it before the 30 days are up.  i still would love to know how Nordstrom managed this one.  I am always trying to figure out the partnerships and why wouldn’t coach itself bring back the cassie.  It is so bizarre.  Hopefully maybe there will be some returns because people get the color and say oh that is too much color :o). If you can nail that one or the chalk i would grab it.   I am so not a fan of the current line of coach bags so i had no intentions of buying any coach this year.  I am a cassie person so couldn’t resist these at the right price point


----------



## Want Problem

paula3boys said:


> They don't "hold back" stock for different tiers and/or public access. They haven't done that at least in the last 10 years (I am not sure what they did prior to that). When they restock it is only because of returns.


That is a shame.  Sort of makes the sale a loser.  I only have a nordstrom rack by me because the Nordstrom closed so online is the only option


----------



## Naminé

Want Problem said:


> I have it sitting out so i am going to look at it for a few weeks and figure out if i will keep it before the 30 days are up.


Nordstrom does not have a time limit on returns. You can return your stuff next year and they will still accept it. Nordstrom *Rack* however, is only 45 days. 

So feel free to take your time to think on your Cassie. No rush.


----------



## Lapis

Roro said:


> You can call customer service and they will check store inventory.  If a store has what you want in stock, it's my experience that customer service will provide a phone number, but you call the store and make the purchase.  All shipping is free.  I have ordered things from all over the country this way.


This is good to know. I ended up getting the card after I realized getting the card was the only chance I was going to get a Cassie during the sale, desperate times. 
I got the color block and the tan, I would have liked a black better but it and the red had sold out.


----------



## Roro

Lapis said:


> This is good to know. I ended up getting the card after I realized getting the card was the only chance I was going to get a Cassie during the sale, desperate times.
> I got the color block and the tan, I would have liked a black better but it and the red had sold out.


 Be sure to keep checking the site, especially early in the morning, as there will be lots of  returns and you could snag one.  Of course, you must be OK with buying a return.  Good luck.


----------



## mel823

Lapis said:


> This is good to know. I ended up getting the card after I realized getting the card was the only chance I was going to get a Cassie during the sale, desperate times.
> I got the color block and the tan, I would have liked a black better but it and the red had sold out.


Those were the two I had my eyes on. Congrats to you!


----------



## Lapis

Roro said:


> Be sure to keep checking the site, especially early in the morning, as there will be lots of  returns and you could snag one.  Of course, you must be OK with buying a return.  Good luck.


Thanks. The tan I got was a return, so anyone who ordered after icon etc has to be ok with a return it seems like.




mel823 said:


> Those were the two I had my eyes on. Congrats to you!


Thank you. I don't know if I love it, I don't own any coated canvas bags I'm firmly a leather girl at heart, but the teenager has already said if I don't want it she'll take it. 
The color block the one I was on the fence about is stunning! I was meh on the white in pictures, but in person? It's a 10.


----------



## ktd22

Roro said:


> You can call customer service and they will check store inventory.  If a store has what you want in stock, it's my experience that customer service will provide a phone number, but you call the store and make the purchase.  All shipping is free.  I have ordered things from all over the country this way.


I will try that. I called my store earlier this week but no have.


----------



## Want Problem

Lapis said:


> Thanks. The tan I got was a return, so anyone who ordered after icon etc has to be ok with a return it seems like.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I don't know if I love it, I don't own any coated canvas bags I'm firmly a leather girl at heart, but the teenager has already said if I don't want it she'll take it.
> The color block the one I was on the fence about is stunning! I was meh on the white in pictures, but in person? It's a 10.


I agree on the color block chalk.  I was a no way but ordered it and adding the color and the contrast strap gives it class.  I was able to land the  red orange at 5 am.  It had been in my cart so i got up each morning and i snagged it.  You have to be fast on the fingers.  The first one came to me on the 10th with no dog tag.  So this is the second shot.  I am debating about spraying a protectant then i thought wait if i am going to wear dark pants that could transfer (jeans, Tercel) i will spray the pants instead.

Never a fan of any of the coated canvas bags at all.  I Just can’t feel good about the bag And they charge the same or more which is hilarious.  There clearly is a big draw for logo bags i am just not one of them so i did not even want the tan one and the black i have already still sitting in my collection unused. I think i have just got to dark greens, reds, blues, vanilla willow bucket is sweet, cerise (it actually is cute 3 of those) and all the blacks sit in the room sort of lonely and forgotten


----------



## ktd22

Kiradris said:


> The Coach bag was really the only amazing deal/hot ticket item in the handbag category for this sale.  Mostly everything else was made-for-outlet styles that were majority fake leather (there was an interesting discussion on the master thread about how one bag was advertised as being a leather bag, but only the strap was actual leather), and extremely overpriced.  It doesn't shock me that it sold out so fast, but it's really lousy of Nordstrom to not hold back some stock for other tiers.  I'm also wondering how many resellers bought multiples knowing that the Cassie style sells well on the second hand market.


I have been seeing many of them pop up on eBay/posh for $500-600 USD... insulting!


----------



## ktd22

Want Problem said:


> I agree on the color block chalk.  I was a no way but ordered it and adding the color and the contrast strap gives it class.  I was able to land the  red orange at 5 am.  It had been in my cart so i got up each morning and i snagged it.  You have to be fast on the fingers.  The first one came to me on the 10th with no dog tag.  So this is the second shot.  I am debating about spraying a protectant then i thought wait if i am going to wear dark pants that could transfer (jeans, Tercel) i will spray the pants instead.
> 
> Never a fan of any of the coated canvas bags at all.  I Just can’t feel good about the bag And they charge the same or more which is hilarious.  There clearly is a big draw for logo bags i am just not one of them so i did not even want the tan one and the black i have already still sitting in my collection unused. I think i have just got to dark greens, reds, blues, vanilla willow bucket is sweet, cerise (it actually is cute 3 of those) and all the blacks sit in the room sort of lonely and forgotten


I have had the chalk cassie 19 for over a year and did not spray it, it has no color transfer, still looks great. Surprisingly hard wearing.


----------



## ktd22

I got VERY lucky and snagged the Cassie in black leather. I called my local Nordstrom a couple times and asked them to put one on hold for me if they got a return. The girl ended up finding me one that was tucked away in inventory. Brand new, all the packaging in tact etc. It does have some dimpling on the front but nothing extreme. I'm so shocked and happy that I finally got my hands on it after 2 years!


----------



## bebexqerl

Hi all! Quick question for those who managed to score a Cassie early on during this sale- did your bag come with a dust bag? Not a deal breaker for me as I'm SO lucky to have managed to get one right before the sale ends but just curious to see if it was supposed to come with one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PurseUOut

bebexqerl said:


> Hi all! Quick question for those who managed to score a Cassie early on during this sale- did your bag come with a dust bag? Not a deal breaker for me as I'm SO lucky to have managed to get one right before the sale ends but just curious to see if it was supposed to come with one? Thanks in advance!


My black one did, but it was a return probably from the warehouse. The ones I saw in store out on display when the sale first opened to icons had the dusbtags removed.


----------



## bebexqerl

PurseUOut said:


> My black one did, but it was a return probably from the warehouse. The ones I saw in store out on display when the sale first opened to icons had the dusbtags removed.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Naminé

ktd22 said:


> I have had the chalk cassie 19 for over a year and did not spray it, it has no color transfer, still looks great. Surprisingly hard wearing.


My chalk Cassie had a noticeable black scuff on the front and along the edges of the base when I last carried it. I think my bag got the scuff transferred from my car when I leaned over the inside of the trunk. Luckily, I wiped it with Leather CPR and it the scuff marks went away. I was relieved!


----------



## Want Problem

bebexqerl said:


> Hi all! Quick question for those who managed to score a Cassie early on during this sale- did your bag come with a dust bag? Not a deal breaker for me as I'm SO lucky to have managed to get one right before the sale ends but just curious to see if it was supposed to come with one? Thanks in advance!


Sorry late in responding.  Yes they should have a bag.  The first cassie in red/orange came and you could tell it was a display and there was no dog tag.  It was a stroke of luck early in the sale that i got up at 5 am and scored a second so i was going to take the dog tag off the new on but it actually was in better condition. To me try to just find another bag same size and keep the bag and return purse.  I have gotten plenty of bags without the dust bag and that is what i do.  May be controversial but to me why should i keep a purse that did not come complete with everything.  I usually use coach.com and return to the store. They ship back to coach and you get your refund right away


----------



## Want Problem

Naminé said:


> My chalk Cassie had a noticeable black scuff on the front and along the edges of the base when I last carried it. I think my bag got the scuff transferred from my car when I leaned over the inside of the trunk. Luckily, I wiped it with Leather CPR and it the scuff marks went away. I was relieved!


I think that is key.  Keep some cream in your car and don’t let the stain set.  Keep them conditioned to for a little protection


----------



## bebexqerl

Want Problem said:


> Sorry late in responding.  Yes they should have a bag.  The first cassie in red/orange came and you could tell it was a display and there was no dog tag.  It was a stroke of luck early in the sale that i got up at 5 am and scored a second so i was going to take the dog tag off the new on but it actually was in better condition. To me try to just find another bag same size and keep the bag and return purse.  I have gotten plenty of bags without the dust bag and that is what i do.  May be controversial but to me why should i keep a purse that did not come complete with everything.  I usually use coach.com and return to the store. They ship back to coach and you get your refund right away


Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm glad you were able to score a bag with the complete set and in a better condition. I will def try to keep an eye out for those random restocks!


----------



## Want Problem

ktd22 said:


> I have been seeing many of them pop up on eBay/posh for $500-600 USD... insulting!


I ended up with 2 Red Orange.  I saw that posting on ebay and posh  I know the people that are buying low and selling outrageous plus their definition of “NWT” is laughable.  i returned the extra because i am not going to lower myself to be part of that band of theives.  I thought the taxation on profits would curb that and get it back to an honest resale sight but no.  They probably cheat on the value.  In any case i have sold a couple of my older bags for not more than i paid and saw the person repost stating “oh they are reposting this because they have used it and time to recycle their collection” they only had it for a day.  So I will donate my bags before i will sell them.


----------



## mel823

The Cassie in chalk is back up at Nordstrom, but it's back to it's retail price if anybody wants it.


----------



## paula3boys

mel823 said:


> The Cassie in chalk is back up at Nordstrom, but it's back to it's retail price if anybody wants it.


Of course it is now that the sale is over. I'll wait for the price to come down at Nordstrom or for it to go to Nordstrom Rack like all anniversary items do a few months after the sale is over.


----------



## Want Problem

You know i am not a 100% sure the cassie will make it there.  it might though.  I did get the sale pricing.  I will receive the coach 19 in sport red Tomorrow.  Likely i will just keep buying one every month and returning the other one until they go on sale :o). I know a lot of work to save probably 75 dollars but it is the point.  I am a bit concerned the red will sell out.  It looks like all the bags are being shipped from stores and not warehoused.  Guessing we got Canadian over stock so they put them in the stores to draw foot traffic

so right now i paid Nordstrom sale on the two large cassies but full price on the cassie 19.  I don’t see coach throwing them on sale again until closer to november again.

I kept an eye on a bag i wanted from Nordstrom (Beat saddle green) cleared out at coach and Macy’s and Nordstrom was still selling that bag at full price and still may be.  I don’t know i would hod out for the Nordstrom sale again on that bag


----------



## Naminé

Nordy's Cassie went back in-stock again. It sold out briefly earlier today or yesterday. It won't be long until it sells out again.


----------



## mel823

Naminé said:


> Nordy's Cassie went back in-stock again. It sold out briefly earlier today or yesterday. It won't be long until it sells out again.


I was able to snag the chalk and the signature Cassie. Those were the two I wanted. I really want to see what the purse is like because I had my eyes on the LV Pochette Metis, and heard the Cassie was really similar.


----------



## paula3boys

Black is in stock


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/coach-pebbled-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882539


----------



## Naminé

paula3boys said:


> Black is in stock
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/coach-pebbled-leather-crossbody-bag-nordstrom-exclusive/6882539


Sold out again! Hope someone here got it.


----------

